# New Kindle Owner, Can't Get Any Books



## mrsmoneypit (Dec 23, 2010)

Color me almost totally useless when it comes to puter stuff. When I bought the Kindle online there was no mention of needing anything but the Kindle itself to download and read books. Now I _think_ I have to connect it somehow to my wireless router. Is this so?

My router was hooked up by Best Buy, it's a Netgear WGR614 v6. I'm running XP Home Version, firefox browser.

I've been searching for a week, trying to find out how to make the Kindle work. I don't understand most of what I've found I can't get into my Router and don't know what to do there anyway.

Can someone please help me?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you get a wi-fi only Kindle ($139) or the 3G/wi-fi Kindle ($189)? If you got the 3G, there is no need to connect to your home wi-fi.

If you got the wi-fi only, you need to enter your network password on the Kindle. If you set up the network, you should know what it is. If someone else set up the network, get the password from them.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

You may be making this more complicated than it is - it could be as simple as selecting the right network and putting the password in. Do you have the network password? Whoever set up your router should have given it to you.

That said, I think there is a way to get your books onto the Kindle via computer.



> If you are outside a 3G wireless coverage area and cannot connect to Wi-Fi, select Transfer via Computer from the Deliver to menu when buying. You can then download the Kindle Edition to your computer and transfer to your USB connected Kindle.


It requires more steps to get a book onto your Kindle but if you're really struggling to get your wifi working, you can do this.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

First thought, make sure you have turned wireless on - Menu, turn wireless on. If you've got a 3G Kindle (the more expensive one) this is all you need do as long as you get mobile phone signals where you live. If you've got a Wifi Kindle (the cheaper one), then you do need to set it for your wireless so read on.

OK, as everybody has already said, you need the password for the wireless. Bestbuy should have told you this. If they didn't, however, all is not lost.

1): First thing, to try, turn the router upside down (yes, seriously!) and look at the label on the bottom. (I've got a WGR614 which is why I know this). It hopefully will say "Default Settings", then will say SSID: <name> WPA-PSK: <password>.

Go to your Kindle, go Home, Menu, Settings, and pick wifi settings. On there you pick to join a network, and when it asks for the Network name enter the <name> from the SSID: label, and when it asks for the password enter the <password>. (Enter both exactly as written, and don't include the SSID: bit, just the name after that.)

If you're lucky, that will get you connected. If not, don't despair, it just gets a little more complicated.

2): Firstly, look at the label again. It should say "Default Access", then a website address <http://www.routerlogin.net> on mine, User name: <name2> password: <password2>.

Go to your PC, open Firefox, and for the website address enter "http://www.routerlogin.net", this should bring up a prompt for a user name and password, enter <name2> and <password2>. Hopefully you'll then get to a page with Netgear in blue at the top: you are now logged into your router.

At the left, under "Setup", pick "Wireless Settings". In the screen that appears you will see Name (SSID) and a name <name3>. Try again to connect from the Kindle using this name <name3> and the WPA-PSK password from the label <password>.

3): If that still doesn't work, it's going to get a bit more risky now, if the next bit goes wrong you might stop your laptop from connecting any more and need to get somebody to come and help. If you're prepared to take that risk (I can't come, I'm in the UK!), look further down the page and you'll see a field for passphrase with some stars in it. What you now need to do is to think of a new password and enter it into this field.

When you do this and press OK, your laptop will disconnect from the wireless network. This is because it knows the old password. Go to the wireless network icon in the bottom right, and somewhere in the menu from there (I can't remember exactly where, I haven't got an XP machine here) you can enter the new password you used. At this point hopefully it should all reconnect! You can then connect your Kindle as well using the network name that was on the screen <name3> and the new password you've entered.

If all this sounds a bit daunting, try the first couple of steps, you can't cause any harm with those. After that, if you don't want to try the third, either get somebody in to help you, or go back to Amazon and tell them you've changed your mind and want to pay the extra for the 3G version of the kindle, which needs no setting up.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Morf, you deserve a commendation for your post!


----------

